# Nightmare on Continental street ( yet again )



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2017)

This morning I grabbed my bike, and set off for Basinggrad. 4 miles in, the worse than rubbish Continental GP 4 seasons punctured
(Yet again). So tyre comes off, tube comes out, tyre gets checked, a tiny piece of glass has gotten through the _outstanding _puncture protection (yet again). So I hooked it out, checked for anything else, put it all back together, inflated, and just as I was about to set off, *BANG.* WTAF. The new tube has blown up. Start again, just about to set off, *BANG. *Oh really FFS. Check the tyre ( yet again), oh there it is, side wall thread damage is buggering every new tube. Some kind souls stopped and asked if I needed a new tube, unfortunately due the utter crapness of the GP4 seasons, that wasn't going to help. So a nice 4 mile walk home was in order. Not to be defeated, I grabbed the bike with the _actually _superb Schwalbe D+ tyres on it, and took myself off for a ride, to replenish my tube supply, and buy some Decathlon Puncture resist tyres. I don't know if they are any good, but anything is better than the utter horse poo Continentals. I'm having a beer before heading home.


----------



## S-Express (18 Feb 2017)

There's something deeply satisfying in reading about your misfortunes. Please keep posting them...


----------



## Lonestar (18 Feb 2017)

Ha...I got a job lot of inner tubes off of ebay.


----------



## User33236 (18 Feb 2017)

My GP4 seasons have almost 4,000 miles on them without issue.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2017)

1000 miles, 8 punctures ( some truly tiny bits causing them) 1 fatal bead failure.

 POS tyres.













Now to fit the new Decathlon ones, they cost a fraction as much, and can't be any worse.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Feb 2017)

It's not the tyres it's the Curse of Amazingstoke.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2017)

Why don't you have tannus tyres on all your bikes?


----------



## 400bhp (18 Feb 2017)

Glass causes puncture.

Wow, cool story Bro.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2017)

I like 4 Seasons. Durano Plus are very puncture resistant, but a bit 'dead' in feel.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Feb 2017)

That's a like for getting out on your other bike, not your bad luck!


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2017)

400bhp said:


> Glass causes puncture.
> 
> Wow, cool story Bro.


Yes it does, but a piece that you'd need a microscope to find shouldn't. And the bead shouldn't fail inside 1000 miles.


----------



## Slick (18 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I like 4 Seasons. Durano Plus are very puncture resistant, but a bit 'dead' in feel.


I got a puncture one week after fitting the Durano +, but I kept the faith and the current set has covered around 1500 miles without showing any sign of stress. Not sure about the dead feel, unless I have just gotten used to it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2017)

Let's see if these are any better.


----------



## Lonestar (18 Feb 2017)

They sound like good tyres.Remind me not to get any.

When I had those solid tyres I do remember not getting any þûÑ©†û®è§.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes it does, but a piece that you'd need a microscope to find shouldn't. And the bead shouldn't fail inside 1000 miles.



Let it pass you by, I've noticed that many cc members seem to be in an incredibly bitchy mood today. It's supposed to be a forum to chat about cycling, but I've seen quite a few subjected to a snark fest for doing just that today.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Let it pass you by, I've noticed that many cc members seem to be in an incredibly bitchy mood today. It's supposed to be a forum to chat about cycling, but I've seen quite a few subjected to a snark fest for doing just that today.


----------



## User33236 (18 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I like 4 Seasons. Durano Plus are very puncture resistant, but a bit 'dead' in feel.


I run Durano with Raceguard as opposed to the Plus version on one of my bikes. A rental bike on holiday one time had the Plus and, as you say, they are a bit 'dead'.


----------



## StuAff (18 Feb 2017)

I've had one puncture on D+ in well over 10k miles. Fab tyres. Dead? Well, they pretty much kill the PF.....


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2017)

I've never been a fan of Continental tyres. But I do think getting a puncture is more down to bad luck rather then the tyre. Myself and @rb58 both run the same Rubino tyres on our bikes. He has had a couple of punctures on his newly fitted tyres, yet I've had none with mine, and I've done a 1000+ miles on them already.

My commute bike runs D+. Good wearing, good puncture proof and dead? I wouldn't say so. Maybe if you have pumped them at silly psi, otherwise they ride pretty good.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 338484


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I do think getting a puncture is more down to bad luck rather then the tyre.



I subscribe to this too, you can have a bad run on any tyre, in fact I think we all have done at some point. Whatever make that is, that tyre will forevermore be a "bad" tyre in your own eyes, and you'll come on fora to tell people it's bad. The reverse is also true, do a thousand puncture free miles on brand "Y" and you'll no doubt be a brand ambassador. But your luck largely decides what your experience is going to be.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I subscribe to this too, you can have a bad run on any tyre, in fact I think we all have done at some point. Whatever make that is, that tyre will forevermore be a "bad" tyre in your own eyes, and you'll come on fora to tell people it's bad. The reverse is also true, do a thousand puncture free miles on brand "Y" and you'll no doubt be a brand ambassador. But your luck largely decides what your experience is going to be.


I've had no issues with the D+, and managed 20 times the mileage. I've had to dig a fair few nasty pointy things out of the D+ tyres as well. I've never made it far enough to be able to check the Continentals, having picked up ( far smaller) pointy stuff.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2017)

I switched to Durano Plus on my commute as the Fallowfield Loop is a glass strewn mine field - no other tyres lasted long - cut to bits.


----------



## keithmac (18 Feb 2017)

CST Xpedium Safe+ on my commuter, accidentally ridden through glass a few times and they've managed to survive unscathed.


----------



## r04DiE (18 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> 1000 miles, 8 punctures ( some truly tiny bits causing them) 1 fatal bead failure.
> 
> POS tyres.
> 
> ...


Why isn't that tyre alight? BURN IT TO DEATH NOW.


----------



## r04DiE (18 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I like 4 Seasons. Durano Plus are very puncture resistant, but a bit 'dead' in feel.


I don't like them (Duranos), what do you and everybody else here think of Gatorskins, please?


----------



## snorri (18 Feb 2017)

User33236 said:


> My GP4 seasons have almost 4,000 miles on them without issue.


We don't want any good news posts on this thread thank you.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I don't like them (Duranos), what do you and everybody else here think of Gatorskins, please?


My opinion of them is slightly lower than a snakes goolies. I wore one down to the cords inside 500 miles once.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I don't like them (Duranos), what do you and everybody else here think of Gatorskins, please?



Gatorskins? Love 'em, got them on both road bikes. Only had one visit in two years and the thorn responsible would have gotten through anything...


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Feb 2017)

I bought the Continental 4 Season tyres in the summer and they were dreadful. Both front and back punctured.

I went straight back to Schwalbe. No more problems.


----------



## Southside Mike (19 Feb 2017)

I've had GP 4 seasons on my commuter for 2 years. Two punctures, both caused by hitting potholes in the dark.

I like them


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Feb 2017)

Been using these tyres for two weeks now. They roll pretty well for what they are.


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2017)

After getting tired of multiple punctures on the commute I went with Schwalbe Marathon Plus on the basis they seem almost bomb-proof and <touch wood> not a one since.


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> After getting tired of multiple punctures on the commute I went with Schwalbe Marathon Plus on the basis they seem almost bomb-proof and <touch wood> not a one since.



Didnt a CC member once describe M+ ride as 'jogging in wellies' or was that about the D+?

its almost 2am and my memory is failing me.


----------



## subaqua (19 Feb 2017)

M+ wok for me. But I only commute 10 miles each way so what the flip do. I Know


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Didnt a CC member once describe M+ ride as 'jogging in wellies' or was that about the D+?


That's possibly a fair comparison - the protection built in to them makes them heavier / harder running than a soft, light, smooth tyre; but there comes a point where the repeated punctures stop being "fun" and you'll take whatever tyres are going to stop you doing the "walk the bike" home.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Have some actual data.

http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/road-bike-reviews/continental-grand-prix-4-season-2015


----------



## bondirob (19 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I don't like them (Duranos), what do you and everybody else here think of Gatorskins, please?



Don't want to tempt fate but other than a few pinch flats when I first bought 
my Gatorskins I've not had any punctures. Once I'd pumped the back tyre up a bit they've been fine.
Nothing's ever got through the tyre, it's getting on for nearly 2 years now and I'm not averse to going off road when it takes my fancy.


----------



## Justinslow (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> My opinion of them is slightly lower than a snakes goolies. I wore one down to the cords inside 500 miles once.


How is this possible, were you putting so much power down you were spinning it up?


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> How is this possible, were you putting so much power down you were spinning it up?


I do spin the rear up quite readily on some of the steeper hills on some of my routes, especially if there are leaves, or wet gravelly mud on the roads, this is never going to be good for a fragile tyre.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I don't like them (Duranos), what do you and everybody else here think of Gatorskins, please?



1 puncture in 1500 miles. I like them.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I've never been a fan of Continental tyres. But I do think getting a puncture is more down to bad luck rather then the tyre. Myself and @rb58 both run the same Rubino tyres on our bikes. He has had a couple of punctures on his newly fitted tyres, yet I've had none with mine, and I've done a 1000+ miles on them already.



Well would you believe it. Myself and @rb58 out on a ride today. Both on Rubino's shod wheels. He had yet another puncture whilst I was fine.


----------



## S-Express (19 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> How is this possible, were you putting so much power down you were spinning it up?



alternative facts..


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Do you, by any chance, have a more obsessive checking regime than Ross?




Not as far as I know


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well would you believe it. Myself and @rb58 out on a ride today. Both on Rubino's shod wheels. He had yet another puncture whilst I was fine.



You've been told before about throwing tacks behind you, bleeding Chelsea fans will do anything to win.


----------



## rb58 (19 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not as far as I know


Unlikely. I let mine down completely, examine, then reinflate before each long ride. To be fair, I did get through most of last year without more than a couple of visitations. Just unlucky so far this year I think.


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not as far as I know


Tattoos repel punctures. Fact.


----------



## rb58 (19 Feb 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Tattoos repel punctures. Fact.


Guess I need another tattoo then . Although, I have noticed that I only get punctures when I'm on a ride with @ianrauk


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You've been told before about throwing tacks behind you, bleeding Chelsea fans will do anything to win.




The exact same thing was mentioned on the ride


----------



## User482 (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Have some actual data.
> 
> http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/road-bike-reviews/continental-grand-prix-4-season-2015


It says that they have excellent puncture resistance.


----------



## User33236 (19 Feb 2017)

About 4 years ago I was getting punctures so frequently, at least one every ride, I was seriously considering giving up cycling. Can't recall the last time I had one now.


----------



## r04DiE (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> My opinion of them is slightly lower than a snakes goolies. I wore one down to the cords inside 500 miles once.


Well, its just that I was talking to the chap at my LBS yesterday and I was telling him that I didn't like the tyres I had on the bike. I said that I liked the punctureproofness of them, but that I found them slippy and preferred slicks to treaded tyres. He then recommended the gators as an alternative.

Edited for looking like it was written by a drunk.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Well, its just that i was talking to the chap at my LBS yeatsrday and I was telling him that i didn't like the tyres I had on the bike. I said that i liked the punctureproofness of them, but that I found them slippy and preferred slicks to treaded tyres. He then recommended the gators as an alternative.


Kickback city.


----------



## r04DiE (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Kickback city.


What, you think he's just interested in the money?


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2017)

Nah, couldn't be.


----------



## r04DiE (19 Feb 2017)

Ha ha, and after all that I'm actually running M+'s. Bike at the shop so not here for me to look at. Good short term memory, anybody?


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Feb 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Didnt a CC member once describe M+ ride as 'jogging in wellies' or was that about the D+?
> 
> its almost 2am and my memory is failing me.



I'm a tourer not a racer and so going a fraction slower makes no difference to me. Marathon Plus are perfct for me. Ive never jogged in wellies. I dont know what it feels lke.


----------



## subaqua (20 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> That's possibly a fair comparison - the protection built in to them makes them heavier / harder running than a soft, light, smooth tyre; but there comes a point where the repeated punctures stop being "fun" and you'll take whatever tyres are going to stop you doing the "walk the bike" home.




its a kevlar band apparently. well thats what it said on the label that was attached to the last one I bought when the 3rd puncture in as many days in the Schwalbe spicer happened.


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Feb 2017)

I bought some Gatorskins for puncture resistance and they have suffered a few punctures, vs glass I won't complain as that's a big ask of any tyre, the feeble thorn that managed to pierce them I was very un-happy about, I am going to try some Vittorias next.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (20 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I do spin the rear up quite readily on some of the steeper hills on some of my routes, especially if there are leaves, or wet gravelly mud on the roads, this is never going to be good for a fragile tyre.


Please explain how spinning on wet leaves wears the rubber down.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Feb 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Please explain how spinning on wet leaves wears the rubber down.



Please explain how nit picking and trying to trip up the OP is a worthwhile contribution to the thread.


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Please explain how nit picking and trying to trip up the OP is a worthwhile contribution to the thread.


And open goal is sometimes hard to resist


----------



## dan_bo (20 Feb 2017)

I don't get on with Conti road tyres. 

My mate does though.


----------



## Bimble (20 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Please explain how nit picking and trying to trip up the OP is a worthwhile contribution to the thread.


It's not an unreasonable question, and presumably the answer is that when the tyre slips on the wet / slippery surface and then re-grips at a much faster rotational speed, it can potentially wear small patches away in the tyre - but that would just be my interpretation. Guessing again, but this would be more noticeable on softer compound tyres.


----------



## S-Express (20 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Please explain how nit picking and trying to trip up the OP is a worthwhile contribution to the thread.



When did challenging an incorrect or misleading comment become 'nitpicking' ??


----------



## S-Express (20 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'd like to know if I should avoid anywhere where there are fallen leaves, to make my tyres last longer.



Simple, just avoid riding within a mile of any deciduous trees between late summer and early winter. Or alternatively, restrict all of your riding to the Sahara desert. Your tyres will then last much longer.


----------



## Bimble (20 Feb 2017)

Please let's not turn this into another competitive / circular / sarcastic / nit-picking thread where the same few people chip away at each other's posts. Thanks.


----------



## S-Express (20 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Isn't sand a bit gritty, like gravel?



Yeah but there's no rain, so it won't turn into a 'grinding paste' (another favourite cyclechat phrase)..


----------



## S-Express (20 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> Let's not turn this into another competitive / circular / sarcastic / nit-picking thread where the same few people chip away at each other's posts. Thanks.



Such nonsense deserves derision though, no?


----------



## Bimble (20 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> Such nonsense deserves derision though, no?


No - if it is nonsense you should be able to simply state the facts to show it as such. Sarcastic comments don't help.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Feb 2017)

It's an interesting question....does a tyre that maintains normal road contact wear more slowly than one which loses normal contact and "spins" occasionally. I guess, intuitively, the one that spins wears more quickly. But I'm not sure if that's the case or not.

FWIW, I get a fair bit of spin. Plenty of damp, steep hills here. Out of the saddle (thus less force applied through rear wheel) and slip is common. Easily rectified by sitting down/easing off/finding a drier bit of rad


----------



## jay clock (20 Feb 2017)

This is a bit like Tripadvisor where you have dozens of super reviews and a tiny handful of bad ones. I have just removed a 4 seasons from the back wheel of my Ribble CR3 winter road bike. Done 4205km in all weathers mostly winter ones as I have a summer bike. Has a slit is the side wall with tube poking out (about 3-4mm long. Also spotted a patch of missing rubber about the size of my small fingernail where it has peeled away

No p¨nctures on it. 

Front one less worn and still got miles to go


----------



## SuperHans123 (20 Feb 2017)

Much worse things to get your Lycra in a twist over. Punctures happen, get over it.


----------

